# Wo ist das Pen tool



## QuickMick99 (7. April 2002)

hiho

Wo ist in PS 6.0 Deutsch das Pen tool ???

Ciao


----------



## Maniacy (7. April 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4134

versuchs mal mit "P"

MfG
Maniacy


----------

